# Wed,night meet up!!



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wed. NIght meet up had not had one for a while!! How about Tippy's anyone???? Bloom


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds good to me.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

See y'all there around 5:30.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me! We are giving "Lite Catch" a few days rest!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

i should be there


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm off today, so, yep!

BT


----------

